# Hair sheep and milk sheep, I want both in one breed/or X breed... which one



## Tella (Feb 9, 2014)

Well the title says it all.  I really want a Katahdin or Katahdin cross, because I live in N. AL and want a meat sheep that will shed, but I am very interested in milking and making cheese just for my family.  (Just hubby and I)  so which breed(s) would be the best?
I am researching like crazy to get this right!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 9, 2014)

A Katahdin would be fine if you are looking for a hair sheep breed. Choose ewes who wean the most pounds of lamb in proportion to their body weight. That gives you an indication of their milking ability. You can even choose Dorpers or another hair sheep.

Just a note--ewes not bred for dairy (pretty much every breed except for East Friesians, Lacaunes, etc) will have shorter lactations, and won't milk much past weaning their lambs.


----------

